# How many pets have you had throughout your life?



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I had a pet rabbit when i was about 7 but we had to let her go when we moved. I guess if it counts I had to take care of some meal worms in grade school, but they died cause I forgot to feed them.  Damn, It's getting lonely here, I need to get a dog ASAP. :crying:


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

My entire life? :haha When I was born we had 3 cats, 1 small dog, and a pair of gerbils. As the 3 cats got old we got 2 new cats and when the gerbil lifespans were up we got a guinea pig, then another guinea pig, then the guinea pigs multiplied and we had litters of guinea pigs several times a year. Then the small dog went to live with my grandpa and we got a bernese mountain dog. We moved to a new house in the country and my grandma and grandpa brought their cats, the small dog, and horses. We gained farm cats. We expanded what guinea pigs we kept. I took over care of the horses at 12 years old. My sister ended up with about a dozen hamsters and I got some gerbils who made more gerbils. I moved out and got more guinea pigs and fish tanks. Then my own puppy, found a kitten on the highway. Got some sugar gliders. Had chickens. Got into rabbits. Got into birds....

Right this minute I have 8 chinchillas, 3 dogs, 2 cats, 4 hamsters, 5 rabbits, a dozen guinea pigs, and we picked up a cockatiel today. so... hundreds...


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

3 beta fishes: two were named Rainbow and the other one was named Fiona

jack russell terrier: Daisy

yorkshire terrier: Lola

beagle: Lucy

poodle: Coco

FYI, I did not name these pets


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

My family either killed or free my two Budgerigar back in 2004, and they've replaced them with new birds in the same color.


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

...do sea monkeys count?


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't think I could count. I was bred to be the cat guy.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

2 bettas
1 goldfish
2 dogs
3 cats
1 hamster 
1 Iguana

I have been wanting another cat (or at least another betta or a snake or something) for years but my parents just aren't going for it.


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality (Sep 11, 2015)

Three cats but know we only have two


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Two dogs. I've had them since I was 15.
Goldfish. I had some when I was a baby and again when I was five, eight and 12.
Sea Monkeys. I had them for a few months in 2012.
A baby chicken. It was my sister's, and she had it overnight before she gave it to someone when I was about five.
An ant farm when I was about eight. The ants died, and it only lasted a few days.

When I was six, my parents promised me I could get a rabbit when I was 12. I never got one. 

I'll vote 2, because I think only my dogs count as pets.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

1 parrot
3 dogs (not at the same time)
2 guinea pigs (at the same time)
2 dwarf hamsters (1 was technically my brothers, but I had her when he went to junior college)
2 cats (not at the same time)

Now I only have the one cat, and my parents have the one dog (she's the family's dog, so she was just as much mine when I lived there)
So. 10, I should maybe have voted 11, but then again 1 of them weren't really mine. We're also getting another kitten.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Excluding fishes (lost count :lol)..

Two guinea pigs, a chinchilla and a cat when I was in grade school. My mom gave the pigs away one day when I returned from school because she thought they were an unnecessary nuisance. The chinchilla died from a heat stroke when I left him in a cage sitting on the table with direct sunlight shining onto it for hours one summer. The cat ran away and never came back. But according to my grandma, my mom drove it far away and abandon it because she thought the cat was an unnecessary nuisance. 

I have two dogs now.


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

6 total, 3 hens, 2 dogs and 1 cat.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

3 Dogs: One that hated me, and died a few years after I was born. Another that lived from the mid 90's until 2008. And our current dog.

2 Guinea Pigs: They lived from the early 2000's to the mid 2000's

Hens: Too many to count, they don't live long as their genetics have been changed to be prolific egg layers which is detrimental to their health.

Goldfish: I vaguely remember them but they must have died when I was very young.

2 Crows: My mother found them on the ground injured and nursed them back to health and put them back into the wild.

11 Cats: Four that were already there when I was born or arrived when I was very young, one of them ran away and was never seen again in 2000 the other lived into the mid 2000's or the early 2010's. We got a ginger tom stray cat in the mid 2000's that was ill and had to be put down after a few years. Then in 2005 we got a tortoishell cat and called her Treacle. A few months later a stray black long haired Norweigan Forest cat turned up after smelling the Chirstmas dinner and we took him in. He died in 2012 after being attacked by another cat. Then we got another cat, Poppy in August 2013 but she was unfortunatly hit by a car and died early this year. Another cat we got in 2014 when my uncle found him wandering about a road in bad health and brought him back. And two kittens earlier in the summer.

Currently one dog and four cats (two kittens)


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

1 dog, 2 guinea pigs, 1 bunny.


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

None. 

I used to hate animals, but i've actually been warming up to them for the first time in my life so having a pet in the future is actually something I might do now.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

In my life I've had at least 16 dogs, a couple of cats, 2 birds and at least 6 fish.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Over my lifetime, I've had 3 dogs, 6 cats, half a dozen rats, a dozen hamsters/gerbils and way too many fish to remember. I've never had a bird d/t my living situation, but have bonded with several macaws while working at PetSmart. I would love to have big birds in the future (God willing). I would also love to have horses, yet doubt I'll ever have the finances for that.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Technically, 2

We had a beagle puppy for about a couple of hours, but we thought he belonged to someone else. We took him to a house. That was it. We named him "E.T."

Then - my main pet, a cocker spaniel named Sparky. We had him 13 years.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

6 dogs, 2 cats, a guinea pig, a cockatiel, a western painted turtle, a corn snake, a leopard gecko, 2 European green toads, temporarily an American toad while I treated its leg, 2 emperor scorpions, 2 hermit crabs, a blue crayfish, 2 Senegal bichirs, 2 four-lined pimelodus, a pimelodus pictus(if the one I bought for the 5th grade class aquarium counts), 3 banjo catfish, goldfish, guppies, a few black mollies, some zebra danios, some pearl danios, some leopard danios, opaline gourami, a rainbow shark, snakeskin gourami, a species of plecostomus, and probably some I'm forgetting.

I now have a cat. I'm avoiding getting more pets because I can't keep up with them. Would love a saltwater aquarium, but I shouldn't be spending on one and worry I wouldn't be able to keep up with it. Maybe someday if I'm not able to visit the ocean again. I really love toads too, but I don't want to deal with keeping live food again


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Zero. My family lived in an apartment and never had the space for it. My dad hated cats and my mom is kind of allergic to animals. And we always lived way too far from a vet clinic incase anything would happen. And it's too expensive.

However, as a the desperate animal lover i was and still am, i had to do what i could. So i captured snails a few times and put them in a plastic box. Had a few caterpillars that turned into butterflies (except the times when i forgot they existed and died, oops). Oh, and i had a few dytiscidaes in buckets. They were probably the most fun actually. But that was like a decade ago. For the past few years i have tried to forget that animals exist because it just makes me sad to think about them since i have never had one, lol. I really hope i can get proper pets in the future.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

if counting finches in a avairy about a thousand including dogs turtles, rabbits, fish, etc.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

kageri said:


> My entire life? :haha When I was born we had 3 cats, 1 small dog, and a pair of gerbils. As the 3 cats got old we got 2 new cats and when the gerbil lifespans were up we got a guinea pig, then another guinea pig, then the guinea pigs multiplied and we had litters of guinea pigs several times a year. Then the small dog went to live with my grandpa and we got a bernese mountain dog. We moved to a new house in the country and my grandma and grandpa brought their cats, the small dog, and horses. We gained farm cats. We expanded what guinea pigs we kept. I took over care of the horses at 12 years old. My sister ended up with about a dozen hamsters and I got some gerbils who made more gerbils. I moved out and got more guinea pigs and fish tanks. Then my own puppy, found a kitten on the highway. Got some sugar gliders. Had chickens. Got into rabbits. Got into birds....
> 
> Right this minute I have 8 chinchillas, 3 dogs, 2 cats, 4 hamsters, 5 rabbits, a dozen guinea pigs, and we picked up a cockatiel today. so... hundreds...


damn... can i get a discount when you open a pet shop?



quesara said:


> ...do sea monkeys count?


i always wanted one of those:frown2:



Fangirl96 said:


> Zero. My family lived in an apartment and never had the space for it. My dad hated cats and my mom is kind of allergic to animals. And we always lived way too far from a vet clinic incase anything would happen. And it's too expensive.
> 
> However, as a the desperate animal lover i was and still am, i had to do what i could. So i captured snails a few times and put them in a plastic box. Had a few caterpillars that turned into butterflies (except the times when i forgot they existed and died, oops). Oh, and i had a few dytiscidaes in buckets. They were probably the most fun actually. But that was like a decade ago. *For the past few years i have tried to forget that animals exist because it just makes me sad to think about them since i have never had one, lol. I really hope i can get proper pets in the future.*


same here, i want a pet badly but i feel like im not in the right mindset to care for another living creature right now. :serious: hopefully in the near future i'm able to get a pet(preferably a dog).


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I've had 3 fish throughout my life......all died within a week or two. I could never get the oxygen pump thing working correctly.


----------



## cuttingboard (May 29, 2015)

nobody had 5 pets? lol


----------



## JayLee38 (Jan 17, 2015)

kageri said:


> My entire life? :haha When I was born we had 3 cats, 1 small dog, and a pair of gerbils. As the 3 cats got old we got 2 new cats and when the gerbil lifespans were up we got a guinea pig, then another guinea pig, then the guinea pigs multiplied and we had litters of guinea pigs several times a year. Then the small dog went to live with my grandpa and we got a bernese mountain dog. We moved to a new house in the country and my grandma and grandpa brought their cats, the small dog, and horses. We gained farm cats. We expanded what guinea pigs we kept. I took over care of the horses at 12 years old. My sister ended up with about a dozen hamsters and I got some gerbils who made more gerbils. I moved out and got more guinea pigs and fish tanks. Then my own puppy, found a kitten on the highway. Got some sugar gliders. Had chickens. Got into rabbits. Got into birds....
> 
> Right this minute I have 8 chinchillas, 3 dogs, 2 cats, 4 hamsters, 5 rabbits, a dozen guinea pigs, and we picked up a cockatiel today. so... hundreds...


Charge people to come visit you, the zoo chargers between £17.50 and £19.50 for admissions and I think it's safe to say you have a wider variety and quantity of animals


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

3 fishes(if they count)
Edit: I forgot. I also had 2 finches.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm on my second cat. I've lived with other animals but they weren't _mine. _My first cat died almost a year ago and I got another one right away. I miss my first cat still.. but I do love this one too. I get very attached. One day I'd like to own a dog too.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

25-35+

We had a couple cats that breeded like wow...That was some time ago though.

Right now we just have a dog, cat and two bunnies.


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

I have three cats and two dogs. I used to have another cat but she passed away a year and a half ago. I also had four chickens but we gave them away.

***Edit..I did not read the title right lol. I guess I had 20+. I owned other dogs, rabbits, chickens, fishes and parakeets.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I have had 8, not counting fish.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

5. I've had the worst luck with pets. My first dog ran away. Another dog of mine is lost and I have no idea what happened to her. Then, shortly after she got lost, another dog of mine died and we only had her for about a year. As of right now, I only have one dog and a cat. Hopefully nothing will happen to them. :c


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

i had a guinea pig, but my friends dog killed it 

and 2 hamsters


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

11 dogs
7 cats
3 ducks


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

AussiePea said:


> 11 dogs
> 7 cats
> 3 ducks


Were they friendly ducks? Did you pet them?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

AllieG said:


> 5. I've had the worst luck with pets. My first dog ran away. Another dog of mine is lost and I have no idea what happened to her. Then, shortly after she got lost, another dog of mine died and we only had her for about a year. As of right now, I only have one dog and a cat. Hopefully nothing will happen to them. :c


Have you microchipped them?


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

LostInReverie said:


> Have you microchipped them?


Yes. All my pets except the 1st one have been microchipped.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

3 birds, 20 cats, 4 turtles,8 fish, 20 chickens, 15 sheep, 4 dogs, 30 cows/bulls, 5 rabbits, 1 goat, 1 pony,1 horse, 1 or 2 hamsters 10 geese, a few ducks not sure exactly though some were just aquintances


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Two cats as a young kid.. My sister would adopt them, but me and my dad sort of took ownership because the two cats paid most attention to us (because we ignored them) It used to drive my sister crazy because she would bombard the poor things with affection and they would avoid her for it. She was clearly a dog person, just did not know it.
Our mother on the other hand hated the cats. Throw them around, swat at them. It wasn't long with each cat that they would begin to claw up, spray on whatever was hers. Then they had to be outside cats where they inevitably met their fate under a rotating mass of a moving vehicle... My sister happened to watch the last kitty get squished. I guess the truck ran over it's hips, and was dragging himself across the lawn hissing with high intensity. Her boyfriend at the time scooped him up (and got clawed to sh*t in the process) took him to the vet to put him to sleep. 

My dad bought a black lab when I was a teenager. He wanted to train it to retrieve ducks. He bought this expensive Labrador from a breeder and everything.. Just to get bored with it and not follow through with it. That seems to be the case with a great deal of hobbies he's taken up on. He did not even buy a shotgun. 
I ended up taking full ownership of the dog on the most part. I would take him swimming, retrieving, runs on the bicycle. He was a handsome dude. I miss the sh*t out of that dog. Everyone loved that dog except for mother.. I swear she must be a reptilian or something..

At one point one of my other siblings brought this Amazon Parrot home. It had been living in this garage in isolation. Initially there were no problems until it would have these regressions. It would scream in a tantrum early in the morning.. When my sister decided to bleach her hair one day, she went to let 'Max' out of his cage where he proceeded to attack and peck at her.. It was when we found out Max's previous owners incidentally were blonde people. But he was cool with us because we weren't.. lol.. Max had to go after a while when his screaming fits got to be a bit much to handle.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

3 cats , 1 dog.


----------



## GodGivenRight (Sep 25, 2015)

6 pets as far as i can remember: a cat, 2 rats, a bird, a Dog and currently 2 other dogs. Most of them were either homeless either their previous owners did not want them anymore.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

4. Though they're not only my pets. I am living with my parents and sisters for now, so all of my pets were theirs, too.
When I was a younger, we had a pet parakeet but my parents had to give it to someone else because of me, being a toddler and they were afraid of me hurting it.
We also had a bunny and a kitten (not the current one). Currently we have a cat.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Five dogs, four of which wanted to murder the only cat. Three of the dogs died in the last few months which sucks pretty bad.

There was another cat before, but she didn't stick around long enough to get promoted to pet.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

13 cats. Nipper, Willy, Nicky, Shushi, Bobby, Melissa, Mary, Fluffy, Puffy, Tuffy, Puddy, Jet, Whiskers 

3 dogs. We had more but I barely remember those because we didn't keep them long, maybe 6 total. Angela (collie mix), Teddy (belgian malinois) and Bella (pitbull/lab)

And hundreds of tropical fish .


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Tons of cats. When I was born, my mom had 2 cats. When I was 7, the female one got ran over by a truck even though we lived on a tiny road with very little traffic in the countryside at the time. The male one had a seizure 4 years later and got put to sleep. I think we had a calico for a while that had a litter of kittens when I was 6. I think we gave away the kittens to friends but most died from some disease. My memory before age 9 is hazy.

Later on we had a whole bunch after we moved into a house from an apartment (I was 12 1/2 at the time). They were all spayed and neutered (my dad made sure to do that) but we just ended up with a whole bunch of strays. My dad left most of them behind when we moved to my stepmother's one bedroom apartment. Only kept 2 of them. Then a year and a half later, when I moved out, we found out that my dad had given those 2 to the pound (where they were most likely euthanized) before he and the old bag went on vacation. My sister stayed at a friend's house while they were on vacation and was told that the neighbors would be taking care of them. Only found out after they got back and my sister was like..."where are the cats?" Nice.....real nice..... Stepmother never liked animals. Always complained about how the litter box in the kitchen smelled. Her breath smells worse....

We had one dog for a few months when I was toddler but he got put to sleep because he would bite strangers. Apparently the final straw was when a little girl came to the door selling girl scout cookies. My mom opened the door and the dog bit the girl's nose. 

We had a few hamsters over the years. Think one escaped into a hole underneath the kitchen cabinets....never to be found again.

Oh yeah, for a couple years my dad got into fish. I never really cared for the fish. I think maybe I did an experiment on them...vague memory. Put something in the water.

As an adult, I have had 2 cats. I didn't plan on getting them because I knew I was going to move far away. My ex's mom gave them to me as a surprise since she knew I liked cats. I left one behind in Japan with his family when I moved back to the US. Can only take one cat on the plane per person, plus I had to live with roommates, so 2 is just impossible. A couple years later I heard that he died from his urinary stone problem. Those ****ing idiots probably fed him the wrong food. He had to eat special food to keep the crystals from forming in his bladder..... The other cat I brought with me to LA. I gave her to this childless Japanese-American couple (who already had male cats) a year later when I moved to South America. I was in contact with them for a while and got photos of Skunky lounging on the couch from them. But they haven't responded in years. It just kills me. I feel so much guilt. I hope she is okay. Poor Big Boy.....


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Goodness...I can't recall.

Going backwards...

_Cats:_

Sassy (tortoiseshell)
Morty (half-feral) (black)
Lee (half-feral) (black)
Cosmas (bicolor)
Pepper (black)
Sylvester (bicolor/tuxedo)
Spooky (before my time, but I've seen pictures of her) (white longhair)

_Dogs:_

Smokey (mongrel)

_Rodents:_

Invisible Hamster (I think maybe its real name was Walnut; I almost never saw it and so started calling it this) (dwarf hamster)
Katchoo (rat)
Meatball (dwarf hamster)
Tidbit (dwarf hamster)
Pegleg (it had only three feet) (gerbil)
Hamm-Bamm (golden hamster)
Fudgie (golden hamster)
Thora & Flora (this was when we learned you do not put two female goldens together) (golden hamsters)
Bertha (golden hamster)

(I may be forgetting a hamster, though I don't _think_ I am. ;_; Feel very bad admitting that, but the hamsters just sort of run together.)

_Fish:_

Comet (goldfish)
Silver? (name uncertain) (goldfish)

(I know there were a few more of these, too, but they didn't live long so I didn't keep much track. I prefer pets you can actually cuddle.)

...plus miscellaneous things over the years that I wouldn't technically call pets, like a couple of praying mantises, a frog, and whatnot.

I should also mention we currently have a wild bullfrog(?) that's been dwelling in our basement for the past few years, eating all the spiders every summer; we never see him, but we hear him all the time. We call him the Basement Frog and theorize that he's the size of a basketball by now. I can hear him croaking down there at the moment, in fact. I think of him rather fondly and would like to consider him a pet of sorts, since he's stuck in our house and isn't going anywhere.

I feel very depressed without an animal presence in the house. Cats are my pet of choice since they're big enough to cuddle, low maintenance so you don't need to train or walk them, plus they purr. Well...most of them do. Our current one, not so much. :serious:


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

Too many to count. I'd say well over 100 over the course of my life. Granted, most of my "pets" were things I caught and brought home. 4 dogs, 3 cats, 2 birds, 2 hamsters, 5 lizards, about 20 fish, 8 newts, 6 turtles, a crab, a huge millipede, about 40 frogs (including tadpoles), about 70 salamanders, and about 40 snakes. I'm not even exaggerating, there were times that I came home with 5 or 6 new pets after a long day of looking.


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

I forgot about the 2 snails and the 4 hermit crabs I used to own. Whoops.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

My family had two cats for a short while before I was born. But my mom ended up getting rid of them according to my sister. 

We also had a dog for a summer. It looked like some lab mix according to old photos. He followed us my sister and I home one day when we were walking home from school. I just remember it was the very last day of school, so we were already happy, so it was even happier to come home with a dog. My dad decide to keep it after no one claimed it. A few months later when we came home from school one day, it was gone. It ran away according to my parents and they kept trying to avoid saying anymore aside from that. Pretty sure my mom got rid of it since she was pretty annoyed we kept him in the first place. It made me sad for a long time. 

I also had two guinea pigs for a few months during 8th grade. But they died shortly after of heat stroke when my sister transported them in a car and the AC stopped working during a hot afternoon drive home and she was stuck in traffic. 

My dad had a bunch of fishes throughout. 

I had a few goldfishes in the last place I lived at with a 10 gallon tank. Had about a dozen of them. But one would died every month or two. When I moved into my current home, I gave up restocking my tank. Now it's just sitting in my room holding a bunch of junk as a container. 

I also have two dogs that my aunt rescued that abandoned behind a store parking lot along with a whole litter in a cardboard box and one a bit older yellow lab puppy camping nearby. I took a black lab infant and my aunt took the older yellow lab puppy and we gave the rest away. Eventually my aunt couldn't handle keeping the yellow lab puppy later on since she already has an older dog, and I also ended up taking yellow lab also. Eventually the older dog passed and my aunt took back the yellow lab. Though the yellow lab stays over with me at least a few days a week to be dog sit since my aunt is now barely home. 

My current housemate right now also has a pitbull/lab mix or something. Pretty sure there's some Jack russell or husky in him too. He's mixed with a lot of breeds. Kind of like The Rock of dogs. Friendly playful dog, but hyper as heck. 

I am also in a urge to get guinea pigs again, but decided against it given how freaking smelly they are. And the dogs are already keeping me pretty busy. :stu


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

4 dogs Sugar, Corgi, Akira, Aaron (Sugar died in 2010) ;-; I've had Corgi since I was 7 years old and she's currently turning 13 this year. Akira is 3 years old and Aaron is 2 I believe.
2 cats - Jackie and Persian (I was 3 years old when family gave them away) 
1 rabbit - Lunar Eclipse (she died)
3 hamsters - Frisky, Bijou, and ??? 2 given away, 1 died... I was really young at the time
2 chinchillas (given away) I was young don't remember their names
1/2 Iguana (mainly my friends, it died on her too) I think his name was Nemo
1 Frog/Toad (released) Fatty
1 rat (given away) Mystery
1 betta fish (died) Nova (Full name was Super Nova)
20+ other fish (died)

I think that's all. I currently have 2 dogs, and the 3rd dog I had is technically my mom's so when I moved out he stayed with her, but I still get to see him every other weekend or so.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Four cats and two dogs.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It depends on how long I had them, too. 

I had a turtle at age four - he ran away.

I had a puppy named E.T. for four hours before we gave him to a house he may have been lost to.

I had a fish - no name - he died.

I had a baby turtle, but turned him lose because I was at my grandmother's house and not at home. He was better in the wild.

I had a tan cocker spaniel named Sparky for 13 years.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> It depends on how long I had them, too.
> 
> I had a turtle at age four - he ran away.
> 
> ...


Humn, I think I seen your turtle.


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

- 2 dogs (one that died when I was 3, and another one that lived with me for nearly 6 years, and that me and my family had to let him go, right when we moved out)
- 3 canaries
- 2 hamsters
- 3 turtles
- 1 pet rabbit

Right now I don't have any pet. But I wish I could get a cute Dobermann puppy.
I always had a very particular thing for the breed


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

I can't even count all of them, espically if you count all the chickens and ducks. There have been 7 dogs 3 still living. Maybe 20 cats. 4 goats 3 horses a bunch of fish. There are to big rat snakes that live in my chicken house which I consider pets they don't seem to mind me picking them up to clean or move something.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

impedido10 said:


> Humn, I think I seen your turtle.


He got into the ooze :lol


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Only counting ones that were my responsibility:

Casualties:
3 parakeets (Ditto, Mike, Stephanie)
2 hamsters (Ms. Bigglesworth, Ham Dog)
a number of mollies

Survivors:
1 cat (Lucy)


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

A beta fish, German Shepard and Chihuahua.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Oh my goodness. When I was little, me and my sister got two pet rats as our first pets.

We LOVED the rats omg. From there on it was just rat couple after rat couple. They only live two years so I definitely put 19+ pets. There were two times in my life we were breeding them. Both times they had a ridiculous amount of babies for their species, one had 16 babies and the other had 14. The last mother, though, ate them all. Actually I caught them a few times in my life when one died and the other was eating it. First time that happened to me I was 6, that was TRAUMATIZING! I just flat out screamed!!

The 16 babies we kept until they were old enough to be given away to the pet store. I was really heartbroken so what me and my sister schemed was when we were helping my mom put the rats into the travel cage, we sneaked an extra rat in the house cage so my mom wouldn't notice. Then we put a blanket over the cage, saying, "They like the shade!!" (like cute innocent kids). My mom didn't notice for THREE DAYS! And we got to keep the extra rat, lol.

Then we had two hermit crabs, which f***ing sucked.

And when I was 8, I got my first and only dog. My beloved Sasha, my first "real" pet, I loved her so very much. She died a month ago. I miss her every single day.

Now I have no pets, but my sis has three rats.


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

First I had 4 fishes for a few months, then pops froze 'em to death. Then 3 gerbils, I had to give them away eventually. Now I own a Ragdoll cat, hopefully I won't lose her prematurely.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I'd say around 10 from what I recall. 2 rabbits, 4 guinea pigs (although they had manyyyy litters), many fish, 3 cats, a gerbil, and a quail.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

If I only count animals that have lived with me for a considerable amount of time like over 1 year (so not kittens or puppies etc that were given away): 

2 dogs, 5 cats, many fish (but they still just count as one), so 8.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Officially, none, on a technicality, one


----------

